# Peppermint capsules during early pregnancy



## PocketRocket (Dec 1, 2008)

I am just under six weeks pregnant and suffer from mild IBS. I usually take peppermint capsules to ease any stomach discomfort (I'm not a huge fan of peppermint tea!) but am wondering if it is safe to take these suring pregnancy?
I have taken a couple so far but am worried if I should drink the tea instead and if I have done any harm   

Many thanks.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

The SPC does not state evidence one way or another. It would be a decision for your doctor and yourself. 
Unfortunately, I don't have access to the pregnancy book at work as I am on maternity leave, perhaps Mazv will be along later.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Link to a previous question that might help http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=164224.msg2546697#msg2546697

Maz x


----------

